# TV Apps/ Youtube "initializing"



## galaxie428 (Apr 29, 2007)

I was trying to get my TV apps to work for the past couple of days. All I get when pressing the right arrow key is that the apps are initializing error code 303. It has said this for the last two days. I get the same sort of message with youtube and it has been initializing for two weeks. I know my internet is working, I am able to access and listen to Pandora and I can also download movies on demand.

I called tech support last night and after talking to a lady for 30 min that was clueless, she said she gave up and was going to schedule a service call. I guess they have stopped giving you one free service call a year according to her so I said forget it and I would fix it myself. I am sure someone on this site can give me the answer because you guys are the smartest people I don’t know!

So, any ideas on what is causing this and what I need to do to get it working? I have two HR20-700’s hooked to my router for the whole home DVR in unsupported mode. I did the advanced setup and the IP, DNS and all that match the IPCONFIG on my laptop.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

galaxie428 said:


> I was trying to get my TV apps to work for the past couple of days. All I get when pressing the right arrow key is that the apps are initializing error code 303. It has said this for the last two days. I get the same sort of message with youtube and it has been initializing for two weeks. I know my internet is working, I am able to access and listen to Pandora and I can also download movies on demand.
> 
> I called tech support last night and after talking to a lady for 30 min that was clueless, she said she gave up and was going to schedule a service call. I guess they have stopped giving you one free service call a year according to her so I said forget it and I would fix it myself. *I am sure someone on this site can give me the answer because you guys are the smartest people I don't know!*
> 
> So, any ideas on what is causing this and what I need to do to get it working? I have two HR20-700's hooked to my router for the whole home DVR in unsupported mode. I did the advanced setup and the IP, DNS and all that match the IPCONFIG on my laptop.


Too bad I'm not one of those. :lol:
Someone might step in here and know exactly what to do, but until then, I'd look at resetting the router, as I suspect it's the cause, and then restart the receiver.
While you have internet access, it doesn't mean the router is opening all the ports that are needed for TVApps/Youtube.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

*I am sure someone on this site can give me the answer because you guys are the smartest people I don't know!
*

Not even close.

This AM my HR20-100 wouldnt do TV App's so...

Network setup, restore defaults, connect now, and your receiver is connected...
Network setup, network services, connect now. Network services started but it couldn't connect. TV Apps and UTube were working again.

I open the ports on my router for the stb services and audio services. Different ones for each box.

I have no idea what it all means, lots of luck.


----------



## galaxie428 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. We tried resetting the router last night and then we also restarted the receiver. We also tried network setup - restore default and then reconnect. I still got the same message. 

See, you guys know as much as the CSR I talked to!


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

galaxie428 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. We tried resetting the router last night and then we also restarted the receiver. We also tried network setup - restore default and then reconnect. I still got the same message.
> 
> *See, you guys know as much as the CSR I talked to*!


We told you we were stupid.

Has your router got a make and model number.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

I get 301 errors when the signal strength of the wireless bridge falls below 50. I don't know what it means if you have a hard wire ethernet connection to your router.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

This thread doesn't really apply to your setup but does contain a lot of useful information.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185688&highlight=static+ip's


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

galaxie428,

*ON MY SYSTEM*, TVAPPS will not initialize unless I enable L2TP pass through in the router settings. With most routers, L2TP settings are found under the VPN section.

One TVAPPS have initialized, they will continue to work (until the receiver is restarted) even if L2TP is disabled.

L2TP = Level 2 Tunneling Protocol

VPN = Virtual Private Networking


----------



## galaxie428 (Apr 29, 2007)

> Has your router got a make and model number.


It does but I am at work now. I know it is a Belkin but don't know the model off the top of my head. I will look at it tonight.

Now I have bigger problems. While I was messing with the settings on the router late Saturday night, I have messed something else up on it. Good news is, I was able to get youtube to work but still no TV Apps. Bad news is now none of my wireless is working! I rechecked everything and I don't see any settings that are different than what I had before but our laptops don't work. They can see my home network but no internet! Of course now "the boss" is not happy with me because she can not sit on the couch and "Facebook"!

I don't recall seeing the VPN stuff in there but I will look again tonight. And I will also look at the link samrs provided.

Thanks for your help guys. We will get this solved eventually!


----------



## FussyBob (Jan 11, 2009)

Had/have the same problems you do.

I loose TV Apps every so often and found that if I only do the foloowing I get it back.

1. Sign up on DirecTV.com, go to your account, My Equipment tab, click on Reauthorize On-Line, select the receiver in question. Wait until the next day, as they lie about the 5 minutes, Do NOT TRY TO SET UP ANYTHING ON THE RECEIVER UNTIL THE NEXT DAY or you can mess up the fix.

2. Next day, do a Red Button reset, go the the Network settings, use defaults.


3. Try TV Apps....


I get the initializing message every month or so and if I don't reauthorize I never get the TV Apps back.

Good luck.


Bob P.


----------



## galaxie428 (Apr 29, 2007)

I am not sure what I did but youtube is now working but I still have no tv apps. It still gives me an "initializing" 301 error. Any other ideas of something to try? I have tried the reauthorization trick also. Still nothing.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

UDP port 1701/LT2P needs to be opened on the router.....OR
Router firewall is blocking UDP port 1701/LT2P.


----------



## Hotscot (Sep 25, 2008)

I have my internet provided via a radio tower. I cannot control the ports to open. I believe this is a problem.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

The port that needs to be open in order for TVApps to initialize is UDP 1701. I have never heard of that port being blocked by an ISP and cannot imagine any reason for an ISP to do so.

If UDP port 1701 is not open, it is almost certainly because it is not open on your LAN router. FWIW, most residential routers block UDP port 1701 by default. Some routers have a setting to enable L2TP Passthrough; others require you to specifically open UDP port 1701.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Hotscot said:


> I have my internet provided via a radio tower. I cannot control the ports to open. I believe this is a problem.


Hotscot,

Does "via a radio tower" mean that you are using something like a cellular mifi device for your internet connection?

If so, the mifi device is in fact a router and would almost certainly have to be configured to enable UDP port 1701 / VPN / L2TP passthrough / etc. Either read the manual or check with your cellular carrier.

The other issues would be connection speed and data usage. Getting TVApps to work over a cellular connection may be possible, but I doubt that DoD or YouTube is feasible unless you have a fast connection and a truly unlimited data plan.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I assume he is talking about a setup like I have now. It's more like a WiFi network. They put an antenna up on top of a water tower, grain elevator, etc. and it sends out the WiFi signal to the surrounding area. They then install a small dish shaped antenna out your house and aim it at their antenna on the tower. An ethenet line goes from the dish shaped antenna outside into your house and to a POE (power over ethernet) adapter, and then another network cable goes from the POE adapter to your router, or directly to your computer's ethenet port if you don't have a router.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

I had not considered a a WiMax system; what sort of connection speed do you get?

In any case, the bottom line is that UDP 1701 must be open in order for TVApps to initialize. As I said before, I cannot imagine why an ISP would block 1701, but if it is blocked "upstream", then hotscot is SOL. VPN cannot work if 1701 is blocked, so that possibility seems unlikely. The only practical way to connect more than one device to a LAN is with a router, so I suspect that hotscot has a router that is not configured to open UDP 1701. Maybe he will post more information.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

it happens more than you would think....checking that setting is part of normal troubleshooting


----------



## galaxie428 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have the same setup as hotscot, that is about the only choice those of us that live in rural areas have unless you want to pay big buck for Hughesnet or go with dial up.

I bypassed my router tonight and I am still getting the initializing error. I guess I will call my provider and ask them about the UDP 1701 because I don't see where I can make any changes to the modem. I also don't see a setting on my router for that but by passing the router completely, that tells me that it must be something with my provider. Do you think that is a true statement?


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

galaxie428 said:


> I have the same setup as hotscot, that is about the only choice those of us that live in rural areas have unless you want to pay big buck for Hughesnet or go with dial up.
> 
> I bypassed my router tonight and I am still getting the initializing error. I guess I will call my provider and ask them about the UDP 1701 because I don't see where I can make any changes to the modem. I also don't see a setting on my router for that but by passing the router completely, that tells me that it must be something with my provider. Do you think that is a true statement?


Modern "modems" are really network bridges that can do a lot of things (including port blocking) depending on the firmware which is typically controlled / downloaded by the ISP.

Removing your router and getting the same results pretty much confirms that the router is not the problem and that your provider is doing something that interferes with UDP 1701.

What router are you using?


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Modern modems do a lot of nasty little things that cause issues. Until recently I used an embarq modem which gave me a lot of problems out of the box. After some time with google I set it to "bridge mode", I guess this gave my router unadulterated access to the internet. That modem finally quite so I threw in a dlink modem, who would have thought that wouldn't work with my dlink router. More research with google and DUH! it's now in "bridge mode".

The OP said he has a Belkin Router I have one of those in the back of a closet with a Linksys, I'm to stupid to use them.


----------



## galaxie428 (Apr 29, 2007)

> What router are you using?


My modem is a Belkin F5D8233-4V3.

I did not get a chance to call my provider today so it will have to wait till Monday now.


----------



## galaxie428 (Apr 29, 2007)

I finally got a chance to call my provider and they say that they do not close UDP port 1701/LT2P. They said they only ones that they have closed are 22, 32, 135-139 & 8291. So, now what? Any other ideas?


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

I was looking for the F5D8233-4V3 manual on-line and found this on the Belkin support site.

http://en-us-support.belkin.com/app...sion/L3RpbWUvMTMzMzY2MzE4NC9zaWQvZzU0Um1WVWs=

Not sure the answer is there, but .....

Another idea. Can you connect your "modem" directly to your D* system without going through your router? If so, and if TVApps works, it would confirm that the router is the problem (or not). With some ISP's, you have to reboot the modem after changing what it is connected to.


----------



## galaxie428 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Barry. I will give that a try but I really don't think it is my router because I have bypassed it and hooked my receiver directly to my modem. That didn't work either.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

TV Apps and Youtube worked flawlessly on my old HR22-100 and on my HR24-500s using the same router (Linksys E3000) and the same Time Warner Ubee modem until March of this year. Now when I attempt to use TV Apps sometimes the message "Service Not Available (5)" appears. A immediate retry usually brings up TV Apps.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> TV Apps and Youtube worked flawlessly on my old HR22-100 and on my HR24-500s using the same router (Linksys E3000) and the same Time Warner Ubee modem until March of this year. Now when I attempt to use TV Apps sometimes the message "Service Not Available (5)" appears. A immediate retry usually brings up TV Apps.


My experience is identical on an HR20-700.


----------



## FussyBob (Jan 11, 2009)

MysteryMan said:


> TV Apps and Youtube worked flawlessly on my old HR22-100 and on my HR24-500s using the same router (Linksys E3000) and the same Time Warner Ubee modem until March of this year. Now when I attempt to use TV Apps sometimes the message "Service Not Available (5)" appears. A immediate retry usually brings up TV Apps.


Same with my 2, HR22s, only started to do this a few weeks ago.

Bob P.


----------

